# My very special boy



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy Trapper-run free sweet boy at the Rainbow Bridge. 

To say I'm sorry seems so inadequate as I know your heart is breaking. You gave him the best gift you could ever give by setting him free from his pain and suffering.
He will always be with you and your life has been better because he was a part of it. 
I hope that in time you will be able to look back on the time you had with him and smile when you remember a special moment.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for both of your losses of your special companions. Trapper was such a handsome boy and I'm sorry the cancer took him from you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry about Trapper. Even when we know it must be, it is never easy and always hard to accept. Two close together is soooooo hard, but try to take solace in the wonderful life you shared.

Trapper was a pretty boy and obviously had a fantastic life. I'm glad you found it was time for him to go before it got too bad. That is the last and hardest gift we can get and give too. Big hugs to you. I know your heart is hurting.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your Trapper was a handsome boy, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers to your family.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry.

Run swiftly and freely at the Bridge, Trapper.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Hunter & Trapper are young again playing pain free at the Bridge and having a ball!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. You gave your sweet and handsome Trapper the greatest gift of love though it broke your heart. I hope you find solace in knowing he is running free with Hunter.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Trapper.  He is in good company at the bridge, and he is no longer suffering from any pain. I hope that Eli & Bailey snuggle you close and give you strength to get through the holidays.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Run free, play hard and sleep softly sweet Trapper.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so so sorry. Trapper was such a gorgeous boy..... there are tears falling here for your loss. Godspeed sweetheart and big hugs to you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry about Trapper. He was so beautiful. I know how it is to feel like "I can't take anymore" I have been there.. somehow we get through especially if we have others to love and who need us.Godspeed dear Trapper.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Life can be so cruel. Please know you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Trapper


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way! So sorry for both your losses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eli&Bailey's Mom*

Eli&Bailey's Mom

I am SO VERY SORRY for your loss of Trapper and Hunter-my heart goes out to you.
Ken and I too, lost our Snobear and our Smooch this year. 
What gives me solace is knowing they are together and we will all see them at the Rainbow Bridge.
I am so glad you have Eli, Bailey and the puppies, too.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He was beautiful, it really stinks to lose them, so sorry, and i know and agree with you, about going totally crazy, without dogs to love, care for.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. This has surely been a sad year for yourself and so many others here.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to lose Trapper so soon after Hunter is heartbreaking I can only imagine the pain you must be going through, run free sweet Trapper and find Hunter waiting for you at the bridge.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He was so handsome. My condolences and sending you strength.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Trapper and Hunter. Trapper's sweet eyes say so much about him. I know how much he will be missed.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Trapper AND Hunter. When it rains, it really does seem to pour sometimes. Please find peace that they are now together and free from pain, but I know that is much easier said than done. I hope Eli and Bailey and the 2 puppies give you extra love in the days to come, which I'm sure they will!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just found this thread and wanted to say, how sorry i am for the loss of your very handsome Trapper, indeed for the loss of both your dogs. Sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter & trapper*

I am so very sorry about HUNTER & TRAPPER.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for your loss of Trapper, but he will be running free again with Hunter by his side

Run free, play hard and sleep softly boys


----------

